# 2010 Brute Force - Breaking News! (sad)



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Posted here on MudinMyBlood first!

It's not looking good for any changes to the 2010 lineup in the motor department.

this document is from the California Environmental Protection Agency's Air Resources Board.

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/ofhrv/ofmcatv_comply/2010/kawasaki_atv_um0010111_749.pdf

DANGIT!!!!!
they still have the 650SRA and 650i (yes they are still cabureted)


If you go here you can look at all the manufacturers filings for their respective 2010 model releases.
http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/ofhrv/ofmcatv_comply/2010/2010.php

I want to cry


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

The only thing I have to say to Kawasaki is









If I were buying a new bike I'd buy a PoPo 850xp or Canned ham 800R over the 5 year old 749cc v twin. Don't get me wrong I love my brute and wouldn't trade it as is. But when comparing to the other bikes out, it's the middle of the pack now! I'm disgusted!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It's definitely sad news for me. 
I think a lot of folks are gonna jump ship now.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im staying right here i love my brute and always will yeah im ready for a new one but as long as we can smoke any tire we want i am pleased but believe me when kawi comes up there gonna come up big i believe and yes i will be there inline


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Did you see the thundercat mud pro at least one brand is hearing the people


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. posted that in the AC forum.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i am jumping ship if they dont upgrade the brute and fix some of the outdated stuff we have.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we can only hope they haven't yet filed the new model we hope they are releasing.
Sadly, i dont think they are. Kawasaki recently went thru major restructing and internal changes as of April 1.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

they are gonna loose a bunch of people if they dont upgrade.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I love my Brute, but like some others has said, if Kawasaki doesn't soon step up to the plate and make some well needed improvements my next bike may be a Caned Ham. I hate to jump ship, but you do what you have to do.


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats sad, and pathetic. Cant believe they are not changing anything, ooh ooh, maybe they will have new colors again!!! My fingers are crossed.:fingersx::aargh4:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I ain't going no were. By Brute ain't even paid for :34:

So i wont be buying another anytime soon anyways .Beside that i love this thing. Yeah it has its little quirks but don't they all.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

If we had the grizzly 4wd system and a better oil system and a bigger radiator.i would be happy,but extra ponies would be nice too.i love my brute ,so i aint going any where yet but i might change.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya b nice if kaw whould upgrade the brute sum.. dont blame on gettin rid of the brute. but u i may buy another wheeler. brute might have to share the shed


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i red this in the morning and went out to my atv dealership and rode a can am Renegade 800R EFI X did not like it one bit i ben thinking of buying one but no i will not Kawasaki for life


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm team green inside and out. Though I think the new mudpro is going to rock, I couldnt see myself on anything other than a kawasaki.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

1000 mudpro might be the ticket though


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh im sure it's going to completely rock but i cant do it.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

it still green^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## chipblaster (May 7, 2009)

but its still an arctic cat. it sucks they arnt doing anthing, i was thinking about getting a new one if they came out with a bigger brute, at least you can always build the one we have,


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I was hoping that they would then I can wait one more year so they can get the bugs out. Then buy one in 2011.


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

I like my brute, don't care much for the canned hams, but kinda like the t-cat.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i want a renegade


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

they fell weird riding.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Well all I can say is I sold a 08 800 popo so I could get the brute, even tho it is an 06 I am happyer with the brute for the riding I do.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I am never leaving.....Just cause they didn't upgrade the 750 don't mean they ain't making a completely different model.:rockn: Who knows....they may produce one the concept atv's they has at the dealer show.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll just keep my little ole 750 and watch them others try and keep up with it :flames:


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

Im staying w/ my brute...

Do i really need to go 80 on a quad this big??? ... no....

Do i really care if a Popo or canned ham beats me in a race....? No...

cause somewhere down the road, i will be skidding them out of the woods... been on them all, more power doesnt mean squat to me.... polaris could make a 2000cc 300hp machine and i still wouldnt buy it. lol

(although, i think the 4wd system does need to be changed and it could use a bigger radiator...)


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I will die GREEN!!! I will replace my Kawi with another Kawi!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would look for the 4wd system to look like the Suzuki KQ's....Maybe!!


----------

